# France



## Gemmie (Jul 12, 2020)

Stupid question but has anyone been or is anyone in France? Just wanted to know how french are towards motorhomers at this time.


----------



## Snapster (Jul 12, 2020)

I don’t think you will have any problems at all. Motorhomers are welcome everywhere, some have been to France and all returned without meeting any hostility. 
We live in France, we’ve been out in ours and met dozens of others travelling about. All camping car aires are open as are most campsites.


----------



## Chris356 (Jul 12, 2020)

I've been down to lle de re only seen 3 uk reg plates I'm in le treport now on the bottom aire it's full there was 8 queuing yesterday took them 4 hours to get in and must be 25 motorhomes just parked on the street all the sites are full


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 13, 2020)

Room at Annecy. I think this weekend has been a special holiday weekend for the French?


----------



## mfw (Jul 13, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Room at Annecy. I think this weekend has been a special holiday weekend for the French?


Thats a lovely area south east france - do seyssel and down to the gorges


----------



## runnach (Jul 13, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Room at Annecy. I think this weekend has been a special holiday weekend for the French?


Chuckling aloud, the french need no excuse to celebrate the day of this that or the other ! One November afternoon in st genies de fontdit where I lived near beziers I learnt how to do a proper onion soup ....delicious


----------



## Makzine (Jul 13, 2020)

Just came back from the limousine area and no problems.  Took 15 mins to fill in the form to come back and no one asked to see it or even asked.  Back out again in about three weeks.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 13, 2020)

mfw said:


> Thats a lovely area south east france - do seyssel and down to the gorges


Thanks and yes we enjoy it but heading North now.


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 13, 2020)

Agr


channa said:


> Chuckling aloud, the french need no excuse to celebrate the day of this that or the other ! One November afternoon in st genies de fontdit where I lived near beziers I learnt how to do a proper onion soup ....delicious


Agreed, it was an Aire owner who said this weekend was special and there would be more availability after Monday. Do the French have bank Holidays or red days?


----------



## bartman (Jul 13, 2020)

Just about their biggest day tomorrow - Bastille Day. Le quatorze juillet Mon ami!


----------



## runnach (Jul 13, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Agr
> 
> Agreed, it was an Aire owner who said this weekend was special and there would be more availability after Monday. Do the French have bank Holidays or red days?


Bastille day tomorrow, so could be part of that, they so celebrate lots of saints days ...all requiring little excuse


----------



## Snapster (Jul 13, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Agr
> 
> Agreed, it was an Aire owner who said this weekend was special and there would be more availability after Monday. Do the French have bank Holidays or red days?


The French love a bank holiday, and if the holiday falls on a Tuesday or Thursday, they generally take a Pont or bridge day that links the bank holiday to the weekend 
Bank holidays ( jour férié) for 2020. 
*Jan 01: New Year's Day
Apr 10: Good Friday
Apr 13: Easter Monday
May 01: Labour Day
May 08: V-E Day
May 21: Ascension Day
Jun 01: Whit Monday
Jun 07: Mother's Day
Jun 21: Father's Day
Jul 14: Bastille Day
Aug 15: Assumption Day
Nov 01: All Saints' Day
Nov 11: Armistice Day
Dec 25: Christmas Day
Dec 26: St. Stephen's Day*


----------



## Debroos (Jul 13, 2020)

8 more than us! We need a revolution!


----------



## mark61 (Jul 13, 2020)

Debroos said:


> 8 more than us! We need a revolution!



I'll warm up the guillotine.


----------



## witzend (Jul 13, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Room at Annecy. I think this weekend has been a special holiday weekend for the French?


We where there for Bastille Day fireworks an the aire was full right out to the entrance the middle all parked up no way out for those in the back. Brilliant display well worth going for that alone


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 13, 2020)

mark61 said:


> I'll warm up the guillotine.


Better watch where I put my head then! Lol


----------



## jacquigem (Jul 13, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Thanks and yes we enjoy it but heading North now.


Any recomendations gratefully received. We like lakes rivers countryside villages and small towns. Seen enough churches for this lifetime!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2020)

Gemmie said:


> Stupid question but has anyone been or is anyone in France? Just wanted to know how french are towards motorhomers at this time.


Welcome to the forum. Can it be the Gemmie I remember?

If so, then it's good to see you here.  
.


----------



## runnach (Jul 14, 2020)

jacquigem said:


> Any recomendations gratefully received. We like lakes rivers countryside villages and small towns. Seen enough churches for this lifetime!


Le port de limeuil in the dordogne, Bergerac worth a wander too aire by the river, Monbazillac famous for its wine and chateau great private aire their domaine des lands ran by a  family. Just ensure you have an anadin the degustation pour le camping charistas is an experience and lovely people


----------

